# Hickory Smoked Leg-o-Lamb



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

Picked up a couple of boneless lamb leg roasts at Sam's and decided it was time to smoke one on the Weber using the SnS. I took a half dozen cloves of garlic and slivered them up into about 20 pieces and then punched them throughout the little three pound lamb roast, rubbed some Worsty sauce on it, and hit it with straight S&P. I had the SnS set up on the Weber with the vents half open and a couple of hickory splits in the coals, figured that'd work.
	

		
			
		

		
	








_It got to rolling some pretty good smoke!






I had the probe in the TP-20 set for 140º, pulled it when the alarm went off and let the roast rest for ten minutes. Sliced a few pieces and plated them up with some mashed taters and gravy, creamed spinach, apple sauce and mint apple jelly on the side.






I'll tell ya, this is something I'm going to have to be doing more often! As much as I love that dinner I always look forward to the lamb sandwiches the next day. Thanks for lookin' in, and stay safe. RAY_


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 17, 2020)

Yum, looks like a perfect dinner.  We love lamb cooked like that , hickory would give a great final flavour...

Only thing missing is mushy peas


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks delicious Ray!  Never tried Lamb on the smoker, but it seems that hickory flavor added would raise something near perfect to perfect.  Great work.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

Now you got me wanting to shop for lamb. Looks mighty tasty!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks excellent Ray!
I love lamb & you have me drooling!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks delicious ray. Love lamb.


----------



## xray (Nov 17, 2020)

That looks delicious Ray! I’ve only eaten lamb once in my life...need to change that.

Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Awesome meal and a great looking plate.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks Awesome, Ray!!
That's something I never had,
Every time I ever mentioned Lamb, Mrs Bear gave me an "Ugly face", so since there are so many Fish & Seafood Items for me to eat when she's not included, I just never bothered trying Lamb. 
Yours is definitely tempting Me. 
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Yum, looks like a perfect dinner.  We love lamb cooked like that , hickory would give a great final flavour... Only thing missing is mushy peas



Thanks Jabiru! I eat most green veggies but never make peas, green beans is about as close as I get to peas. Most of the lamb we get here seems to come from Australia and New Zealand, it's excellent meat and usually less expensive than lamb raised here. Thank you for the Like Jabiru, I do appreciate it. RAY





MJB05615 said:


> Looks delicious Ray!  Never tried Lamb on the smoker, but it seems that hickory flavor added would raise something near perfect to perfect.  Great work.



Thanks Mike! Those little boneless lamb roasts are ideal for the Weber, I didn't even monitor the grill temp knowing that vents half open usually gets things to right around 325º with the amount of coals I used. Thanks for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it. RAY





JLeonard said:


> Now you got me wanting to shop for lamb. Looks mighty tasty! Jim



I'm making a point of keeping a couple of roasts in my freezer Jim. They don't take up much room, don't break the bank, and are about as easy to smoke as it gets, make a fire, get it on, wait for the alarm to go off. Thanks for the Like Jim, much appreciated. RAY





SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent Ray! I love lamb & you have me drooling! Al



Thanks Al, I was pretty darned happy and now I know what's on today's lunch menu! Thanks you for the Like Al, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## normanaj (Nov 17, 2020)

Gotta love that lamb!

We've been so fortunate to have lamb up this way at very good prices.A few months back when I started finding those "grillers",aka chunks,at $5.99lb I went nuts with lamb.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2020)

I love lamb! Yours looks great! A couple years ago it was hard to find around here. I'm starting to see it just about everywhere now.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious ray. Love lamb.



Thanks Jake, me too! Unlike doing chops, you don't have to stand over a roast and watch it like a hawk. RAY





xray said:


> That looks delicious Ray! I’ve only eaten lamb once in my life...need to change that. Like!



Thanks Joe! About the only problem I have with buying lamb is that it's hardly ever on sale. Thank you for the Like Joe, I do appreciate it. RAY





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal and a great looking plate. Warren



Thanks you Warren, and thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Ray!! That's something I never had, Every time I ever mentioned Lamb, Mrs Bear gave me an "Ugly face", so since there are so many Fish & Seafood Items for me to eat when she's not included, I just never bothered trying Lamb. Yours is definitely tempting Me. Like. Bear



Thanks John! My wife doesn't eat the stuff either, but then she doesn't eat any meat cuts, only burgers and sausage. I think lamb is a bit like venison, only a little milder and a bit fattier, seems to go with apple sauce and mint apple jelly well.  Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2020)

Most excellent looking dish Ray. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 17, 2020)

Excellent Ray! That lamb looks like you cooked it perfectly. Whole plate looks great. Nice job!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Gotta love that lamb! We've been so fortunate to have lamb up this way at very good prices. A few months back when I started finding those "grillers", aka chunks, at $5.99lb I went nuts with lamb.



Thanks Norm, that's right around what I pay for these at Sam's Club. I like to get the Frenched racks of lamb occasionally but with no company and my wife not eating the stuff the boneless roasts are a far better deal, and I get leftover for sannys! Thanks for the Like, much appreciated. RAY





Sowsage said:


> I love lamb! Yours looks great! A couple years ago it was hard to find around here. I'm starting to see it just about everywhere now.



Thanks Travis! It's usually easy to find at Sam's and Costco around here, not so easy at the local markets, and not much selection. Even at Sam's the other day I was looking for loin chops and they didn't have any out, just racks and roasts. I was happy, the last time I did chops a few weeks back they got away from me and got a tad overcooked, I hate that. Thanks for the Like Travis, it is much appreciated. RAY





gmc2003 said:


> Most excellent looking dish Ray. Point for sure Chris



Thank you Chris, and thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Excellent Ray! That lamb looks like you cooked it perfectly. Whole plate looks great. Nice job!



Thanks John, dilly dilly! I don't always drink beer, but when I do, it's always Rolling Rock! Thank you for the Like amigo, it is much appreciated. RAY


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 17, 2020)

I love lamb... twice a week at least... only I always garnish top of the meat with rosemary branches while bbq-ing... it gives that Italian "O sole mio" kick...


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

mike243
, 

 Steve H
, 

 chopsaw
, 

 jaxgatorz
, @Aldavidov, Thank y'all so much for the Likes, they are truly appreciated! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> I love lamb... twice a week at least... only I always garnish top of the meat with rosemary branches while bbq-ing... it gives that Italian "O sole mio" kick...



I've done that a few times in the past and like it, works OK on prime rib too! It's one of those things that seem real easy for me to overlook while at the market unless I make a list, and I usually have list-making done by someone on my staff. Thanks or the Like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lamb fan here too! It looks great Ray. I also love creamed spinach. I’m going to have to make some.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Lamb fan here too! It looks great Ray. I also love creamed spinach. I’m going to have to make some.



Thanks Jeff, I'm a creamed spinach fanatic! It's about my favorite side for steaks, prime, and lamb, I prefer other things with pork and fish. Thanks for the Like Jeff, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Picked up a couple of boneless lamb leg roasts at Sam's and decided it was time to smoke one on the Weber using the SnS. I took a half dozen cloves of garlic and slivered them up into about 20 pieces and then punched them throughout the little three pound lamb roast, rubbed some Worsty sauce on it, and hit it with straight S&P. I had the SnS set up on the Weber with the vents half open and a couple of hickory splits in the coals, figured that'd work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good! Kettle cooking is great!


----------



## bill1 (Nov 17, 2020)

That was an incredible looking plate of food!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks great! I'm a Lamb fan, the rest of my crew? Not so much...JJ


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks good as always.  Have a Costco leg o lamb for a week from Sunday for the 49ers vs Rams game.  Traditional fare.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 18, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks really good! Kettle cooking is great!



Thanks 

 Hawging It
, with the SnS and Vortex it's become the most versatile tool in the box. RAY





bill1 said:


> That was an incredible looking plate of food!



Thanks Bill, sitting down to a nice fulfilling dinner is one of life's greatest pleasures! Thanks for for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY





chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great! I'm a Lamb fan, the rest of my crew? Not so much...JJ



Thanks Chef! I remember growing up when we had lamb it was always overcooked. My mom would overcook it in the oven, take it out and slice it up, then put it in a pan with some bullion and put it back in the oven to overcook some more, but it was delicious! Thank you for the Like Chef, it is much appreciated. RAY





daspyknows said:


> Looks good as always.  Have a Costco leg o lamb for a week from Sunday for the 49ers vs Rams game.  Traditional fare.



We had that same tradition Daspy! My hunting partners dad was a member of the original 49ers, I'm a 4th generation San Francisco boy, live and die with the Niners and Giants. This year went to hell the minute Bosa went down and has gotten worse by the week, we need to cut Jimmy G and sign Aaron rogers. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## bill1 (Nov 18, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Bill, sitting down to a nice fulfilling dinner is one of life's greatest pleasures! Thanks for for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


Slaughtering and butchering the meat is proof we're king of the jungle, top of the food pyramid.  _Cooking _like that, from the technology of the equipment to the culinary art of the final product, is proof we're children of God.  You inspire me to up my game.


----------

